# new house!



## sparrow (Jan 6, 2008)

Hello everybody, not posted on here before but thought i would give it a try!
we are a family of 4 (two adults and two children 8and9) with 3 (living outside) dogs! 
we currently live in Isla Plana, Near mazarron, but after finding out we are now going to be a family of 5 we are desperatly looking for a bigger property to rent.
A 3 bedroom any where within comuting distance of isla plana (for the school)
If anybody can help we would be extremely greatfull, I can apreciate that with the package we come with we dont seem ideal customers but we can assure you that we would take utmost care of your property!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

sparrow said:


> Hello everybody, not posted on here before but thought i would give it a try!
> we are a family of 4 (two adults and two children 8and9) with 3 (living outside) dogs!
> we currently live in Isla Plana, Near mazarron, but after finding out we are now going to be a family of 5 we are desperatly looking for a bigger property to rent.
> A 3 bedroom any where within comuting distance of isla plana (for the school)
> If anybody can help we would be extremely greatfull, I can apreciate that with the package we come with we dont seem ideal customers but we can assure you that we would take utmost care of your property!


Have you checked my site?


----------



## sparrow (Jan 6, 2008)

*new house*

thank you, nope i hadnt, i will do so right now!!


----------

